# 10.6.5 is Out...



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

... hopefully AirPrint for iPads is still included?

Fire up your Software Update. Delta is 680MB for me.

I can't find the Combo Update on Apple's site yet though.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Yeah, all I see is 10.6.4.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I just went through Software update and up and running 10.6.5

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=16858&stc=1&d=1289427839


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDL said:


> I just went through Software update and up and running 10.6.5
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=16858&stc=1&d=1289427839


And do you feel like a brand new person yet?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

According to MacRumors, this update does *not* enable Airprint for most people.

The current theory is that if you had a 10.6.5 beta build installed, you got the AirPrint libraries, and it'll still work with the 4.2iOS GM. But if you went from 10.6.4-->10.6.5 then AirPrint is not available... bummer.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

It'd be nice if the developers would provide download links to those distributions!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> It'd be nice if the developers would provide download links to those distributions!!!


That'd be a violation of the developers' NDA I think... But at any rate, Apple pulled those downloads over a week ago, so even the devs don't have access to them any more.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> And do you feel like a brand new person yet?


Oddly enough this release of SL coincides with the end of my 7 year cellular regeneration cycle, so yes I do feel like a new person, thank you for asking.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Installing now, 2 min download....


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

whoops, I got suckered in again, my fault I know...
Installed the update and of course ran into all the broken plugins for mail etc.
Thank god for Superduper backups.
Think I'll wait awhile, and maybe try again.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It's snappier.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

gwillikers said:


> It's snappier.


Do you have any benchmarks that confirm that?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hm... Combo Update still not showing up in the Mac OS section of Apple downloads...  I'm a bit shy when it comes to OS updates - I always go for the combo...


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

whats the difference between the software update and a combo update?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

How long did it take to apply? I downloaded, my MacBook rebooted and the spinning logo prior to asking to login has be spinning for 40 minutes.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Combo Update is now available. 977.21 MB*


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Forced a shutdown, powered up and it's now installing.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Did the MAc Pro from Software Update. Took 2 minuted to download and was back up and running within 2 minutes. Complex adjustments in Aperture do seem a bit faster.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Davis said:


> whats the difference between the software update and a combo update?


The Delta (software update) updates your system from 10.6.4 to 10.6.5,
whereas the Combo update will update any prior 10.6 version to 10.6.5.

A lot of folks, myself included, prefer the Combo route, the feeling being it has the ability to clean up any minor corruption the system may be suffering from as it is basically renewing your total operating system.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> *Combo Update is now available. 977.21 MB*


Won't mount the disk image says it's not recognized


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Mine took about 1:15 to download, but it has mounted no problem. Give 'er another try...


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Mine took about 1:15 to download, but it has mounted no problem. Give 'er another try...


3x's already, no go.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Wow she's hefty! 970 odd mb! Wow!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

jamesB said:


> Do you have any benchmarks that confirm that?


No, just my own cornball sarcastic observational skills.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Seems to break GrowlMail, but everything else seems in order.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Combo took about 12 minutes to download and five minutes to install. Everything seems crisp and works well so far, despite this warning I received:


----------



## rktsci (Aug 17, 2010)

I think i was successful in updating my unibody 2010 Macbook to 10.6.5...This is the fist OSX update that I have ever done that appeared to hang up right before the automatic restart so I forced it to power off and power on. 

It hung up with the default background, the status bar full blue and it had the spinning fan underneath the status bar.


System profile shows now 10.6.5...is it safe to say the update was successful?


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Mine installed with zero problems. Is it me or is Safari waaaaay faster?
:clap:


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

I've noticed faster sleep and wake times on both my iMac and the GF's MacBook. I am also seeing cooler temps in iStat and yes, Safari does seem faster, at least with tabbed browsing.


----------



## mfd1068 (Nov 8, 2010)

No problems on my iMac and MBP. Safari does seem a little faster.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I installed it on my work machine... not recommended of course. No problems on my i5 MacBook Pro. Printers all work fine, fonts all work fine, Adobe CS5 (Indesign, Illustrator, Photoshop) all seems to be running as they should. I dont notice any real improvements at all really, feels exactly the same as 10.6.4.

It did allow me to really enjoy my highspeed at home (25 Mbp) compared to dell. 2 min download apposed to the 1 hour download at work.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Strange experience for me: I ran it via Software Update as per usual, it downloaded, installed, restarted but when I checked 'About this Mac' afterwards, it said 10.6.4. Running the Combo Updater thereafter fixed it. No issues yet.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*My update process (possibly overkill, but it works!)
*
- Do a backup! (SuperDuper! for me, maybe Time Machine or Carbon Copy Cloner for you)
- Boot via the Snow Leopard install disc (or your system disc)
- From Utilities menu, open Disk Utility
- Repair Disk
- Repair Disk Permissions
- Restart in Safe Mode (SHIFT key after the startup chime)
- Open the OS X 10.6.5 Update disk image (*COMBO*)
- Run the installer
- Upon reboot, Open Disk Utility, and re-run Repair Disk Permissions.

Like I said: overkill, but I've never had a "hung install" or a problem yet...

YMMV 
M


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> Like I said: overkill,...


At least you're not in denial.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> *My update process (possibly overkill, but it works!)
> *
> - Do a backup! (SuperDuper! for me, maybe Time Machine or Carbon Copy Cloner for you)
> - Boot via the Snow Leopard install disc (or your system disc)
> ...


The only "overkill" I see here is the use of the install disc, otherwise a normal practice for me, and it's almost mandatory for any Adobe installs.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> The only "overkill" I see here is the use of the install disc


In the event that there is a disk problem that needs to be repaired, one must boot from a system or install disc to fix it. Disk Utility run off the boot drive will only allow you to Verify. This way, I'm not wasting my time...


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Seems to have broken spread printing on my two xerox printers. The image printed portrait on instead of landscape on both, no mater how I set it. .


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

OK, but a 'verify disk' only takes a minute or two, and I know I have read, at least from 10.5.x on that's it's better to repair permissions using "Disk Utility" when booted from the boot drive so that any new installer installed applications don't get missed.

Maybe also from:
"Maintenance Myth #1: "You need to repair permissions from a copy of Disk Utility that resides on the drive that you are repairing." This is a myth that is very prevalent. ..."
OS X Maintenance And Troubleshooting

Plus an Apple kb article that I can't locate immediately.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> OK, but a 'verify disk' only takes a minute or two, and I know I have read, at least from 10.5.x on that's it's better to repair permissions using "Disk Utility" when booted from the boot drive so that any new installer installed applications don't get missed.
> 
> Maybe also from:
> "Maintenance Myth #1: "You need to repair permissions from a copy of Disk Utility that resides on the drive that you are repairing." This is a myth that is very prevalent. ..."
> ...


CubaMark is referring to repairing the disk - not repairing permissions. The two aren't the same.

But while we're on the subject, sure, I'll play along - repairing permissions is a farce when it comes to maintenance in almost all cases and isn't something that needs to be done for most users on any regular basis.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

My point on the "overkill" is that one would need to use the install disk boot only if the 'verify disk' showed any error(s).

Sorry I can't agree with your permissions thinking and I think I'll use the Apple engineers and their software developers logic who strongly recommend running the 'permissions repair' and on a regular basis - gheese, they should know!!! Unless an "Apple Certified Technician" knows more than they do. ;-)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> Sorry I can't agree with your permissions thinking and I think I'll use the Apple engineers and their software developers logic who strongly recommend running the 'permissions repair' and on a regular basis...


There's a special on Apple _Kool-Aid_ at the moment. (Limited time sale offer!)











If you were in the same business I am, you'd know differently.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lars said:


> There's a special on Apple _Kool-Aid_ at the moment. (Limited time sale offer!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record, it was Flavor Aid, not Kool Aid.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I guess I'm missing you 'kool-aid' point, especially considering that any Apple Certified Macintosh Technician course or exam that I've taken that the *correct* answer regarding OS X permissions was certainly NOT to ignore or dismiss them as being useless as you seem to imply.

And maybe you could let the Apple OS developers and designers know if you have something to share that proves their permissions recommendations are basically useless as you state.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

polywog said:


> Seems to break GrowlMail, but everything else seems in order.


Instructions for a quick fix here.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

pm-r said:


> I guess I'm missing you 'kool-aid' point, especially considering that any Apple Certified Macintosh Technician course or exam that I've taken that the *correct* answer regarding OS X permissions was certainly NOT to ignore or dismiss them as being useless as you seem to imply.
> 
> And maybe you could let the Apple OS developers and designers know if you have something to share that proves their permissions recommendations are basically useless as you state.


If repairing permissions before and after updates was so crucial, it would be added into the pre and post installation scripts.

I have never bothered with repairing permissions unless the system was acting up, and even then it rarely resolves anything.

As Lars' said, it's Kool-Aid for the wannabe tech masses.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

_For what it's worth…_

Flavor Aid is a non-carbonated soft drink beverage made by Jel Sert in West Chicago, Illinois, introduced in 1929. It is sold throughout the United States as an unsweetened powdered concentrate drink mix, _similar to Kool-Aid drink mix_.

Flavor Aid comes in the following flavors: Cherry, Raspberry, Grape, Berry Punch, Tropical Punch, Orange, Lemonade, Lemon-Lime, Strawberry and Kiwi-Watermelon.

Flavor Aid has also introduced several flavors that catered to the Hispanic population with bilingual packaging and various exotic flavors. The Hispanic versions do not include Cherry or Berry Punch, and have instead Root Beer, Mango, Apple, Jamaica, Tamarindo, Tangerine, and Pineapple-Orange.

*Jonestown suicide*

_Around 900 followers of Jim Jones committed suicide or were murdered by drinking or allegedly being forced to drink cyanide-laced grape Flavor Aid in 1978_. References to the mass suicide, in combination with existing references to The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test of the Merry Pranksters, gave rise to the expression "Drinking the Kool-Aid," a reference to blindly following an authority even if it leads to serious harm or death. A camera from inside the compound shows a large chest being opened showing boxes of both drinks. There is also testimony from criminal investigators at the Jonestown inquest stating that there were "cool aid" [sic] packets there.

Flavor Aid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

For nVidia graphics cards, a Cuda update is required after updating to 10.6.5. Unfortunately there is no update currently available. 

As a test, I just played Left 4 Dead 2 with no ill effects, so I won't panic and reinstall my 10.6.4 backup. (that's a hint, especially for early adopters... always backup fully before upgrading your OS)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I guess I'm missing you 'kool-aid' point, especially considering that any Apple Certified Macintosh Technician course or exam that I've taken that the *correct* answer regarding OS X permissions was certainly NOT to ignore or dismiss them as being useless as you seem to imply.


i re-took the test within the last week. you know how many questions there were regarding permissions?

0


----------



## gordmcc (Mar 2, 2006)

No problems with my MBP. Took 4 attempts with my iMac.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

While no expert on repairing permissions, I will say this; whenever my mail goes wonky and demands passwords time after time, or a game slows to a crawl, running repair permissions ALWAYS cures the issue on my MBP. That is the kind of useless Apple function I appreciate for the few times I need it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Unsure if it's related to 10.6.5, but I left my MacBook running overnight, with a Carbon Copy Cloner backup in progress (plus a few other apps open - Safari, Eudora, Pages, Preview).

This morning I awoke to my baby with fans running full-bore... Eudora had stopped responding. I know I'm playing with fire, running this non-Intel granddaddy of a mail program, but, migrating my gazillion messages, attachments, folders and filters to another mail program is not for the faint of heart (and MailForge, though at version 2.0.whatever, still isn't outta beta - _yeah, at version 2.0.whatever_. Sheesh!).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> ...are basically useless as you state.


On the contrary. Repairing permissions is not entirely useless, nor did I make such a claim. What I said is that regularly repairing permissions as a maintenance item is, for most users, unnecessary. There are very few select problems that require a permissions repair to fix them. (And I speak from experience as a long time technician in this field. I've seen a lot of claims and support advice from Apple over the years that simply isn't what it's cracked up to be once executed in real world troubleshooting scenarios.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just noticed since updating to 10.6.5 I can no longer print wirelessly to my HP printer from my MBP, nor can I connect to my MBP from my Mac Mini like I always could before. A real nuisance since I transfer a lot of material from the MBP to the Mini. Sigh, there's always something with an update.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Often system updates also update (or down grade) Flash. I have as yet to see a Flash update that did not require permission repairs. More often than not the only permissions repaired are Flash related.

BTW Running permissions repair via Disk Utility will also give you a report as to which permissions have been repaired.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

SINC said:


> Just noticed since updating to 10.6.5 I can no longer print wirelessly to my HP printer from my MBP, nor can I connect to my MBP from my Mac Mini like I always could before. A real nuisance since I transfer a lot of material from the MBP to the Mini. Sigh, there's always something with an update.


Helpful? AppleInsider | Apple releases printer driver updates for Mac OS X


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ScanMan said:


> Helpful? AppleInsider | Apple releases printer driver updates for Mac OS X


Actually, no since it gave no option to download said software. That said for whatever reason, the printer started and ran both jobs I sent to it some four hours earlier and now I can again connect to my MBP from my Mini. Go figure, it was like a ghost appeared when the printer suddenly started and printed the documents. WTH?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My Quicktime Pro is still broken and Quicktime X sucks,
Quicktime X won't allow me to edit movies without a lot of beach balls.

Why did Apple ruin my Quicktime Pro app?
I paid for it and now they replaced my Pro app with crap!!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dolawren said:


> My Quicktime Pro is still broken and Quicktime X sucks,
> Quicktime X won't allow me to edit movies without a lot of beach balls.
> 
> Why did Apple ruin my Quicktime Pro app?
> I paid for it and now they replaced my Pro app with crap!!!


I still use QuickTime 7 Pro, without problem. What's broken on yours?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

dolawren said:


> Why did Apple ruin my Quicktime Pro app?
> I paid for it and now they replaced my Pro app...


It's still on your Mac. Check Utilities. You're welcome.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

SINC said:


> Actually, no since it gave no option to download said software.


It was listed in the Software Update control panel. Sinc, I think you're a fan of combo updates, perhaps the HP printer driver update is missing from the combo update?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

dolawren said:


> My Quicktime Pro is still broken and Quicktime X sucks,
> Quicktime X won't allow me to edit movies without a lot of beach balls.
> 
> Why did Apple ruin my Quicktime Pro app?
> I paid for it and now they replaced my Pro app with crap!!!


Head off to Apple's kb article for a solution and fix:
"Installing QuickTime Player 7 on Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard"
Installing QuickTime Player 7 on Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bjornbro said:


> It was listed in the Software Update control panel. Sinc, I think you're a fan of combo updates, perhaps the HP printer driver update is missing from the combo update?


Bjornbro, it had to be in the combo which is what I used, but why did it take four hours for the printer to activate? I had printed the documents using the Mini hours earlier, when the printer suddenly fired up and printed the same two documents. They should have been ahead of the Mini printing them in the queue. And then as well, I could once again communicate with the MBP via the Mini. Very strange behaviour indeed. All is back to normal now.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Installed with no problems. 

Endnote, iTunes, Pages, Papers all work fine.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

John Clay said:


> I still use QuickTime 7 Pro, without problem. What's broken on yours?


It's gone and it's been replaced with Apple X version 10


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Head off to Apple's kb article for a solution and fix:
> "Installing QuickTime Player 7 on Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard"
> Installing QuickTime Player 7 on Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard


Site appears to be down, argh!!!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

dolawren said:


> Site appears to be down, argh!!!


It's working for me. Try again.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dolawren said:


> Site appears to be down, argh!!!


I've pulled this from my software update server for you 

QuickTimePlayer7.pkg.zip


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> It's working for me. Try again.


Thank you, I'll reinstall Quicktime 7 Pro and just refill in all my information.

Okay, I got it back, But I'm still getting beach balls, Not sure what the problem is,
I may have to use my other Mac Mini for my video editing using 10.5

These are just quick video edits, Not worth using Final Cut on,
But with the newer Mac Mini it looks like I may have to use Final Cut now instead of Quicktime.

Damn!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Do people automatically update whenever Apple comes out with a new release?

I looked at the fixes/improvements and they all seem to be somewhat obscure.



> * Improves reliability with Microsoft Exchange servers.
> * Addresses performance of some image-processing operations in iPhoto and Aperture.
> * Addresses stability and performance of graphics applications and games.
> * Resolves a delay between print jobs.
> ...


Certainly nothing that jumps out as a "must have "for me or anyone in the family..


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

For me, the following come up at least daily:

* Addresses performance of some image-processing operations in iPhoto and Aperture.
* Addresses stability and performance of graphics applications and games.
* Add SSL support for transferring files with iDisk.
* Fixes an issue when replying to a Mail message sent by a person whose name contains certain characters such as é or ü.
* Adds RAW image compatibility for additional digital cameras.


The one about the special characters is particularly welcome.

Luc


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

krs said:


> Certainly nothing that jumps out as a "must have "for me or anyone in the family..


That isn't a reason not to update. It would be different if .updates cost money.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> Do people automatically update whenever Apple comes out with a new release?
> 
> I looked at the fixes/improvements and they all seem to be somewhat obscure.
> 
> ...


In addition to the official release notes, there's also plenty of much smaller, but much more irritating, bugs that are often fixed in updates, but left off the release notes.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Lars said:


> That isn't a reason not to update. It would be different if .updates cost money.


Or if they nuke support for your printer.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

I have a core i3 iMac and 8th of ram, I don't run anything major and have been getting frequent beach balls since updating. Also since updatin when I verify the disk in disk utility it says I have problems


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Newdeal said:


> I have a core i3 iMac and 8th of ram, I don't run anything major and have been getting frequent beach balls since updating. Also since updatin when I verify the disk in disk utility it says I have problems


Most likely, your disk doesn't have problems because of 10.6.5 but rather had problems previous to the update and the update has aggravated previously existing issues (that may not have been evident to the end user at the time) - you need to bring it in to have repaired if a maintenance app (like DW) can't repair the problems, depending on what the problem is. (Software/hardware.)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

To those not updating, here are also like 100+ security holes plugged by the update. Update for that reason alone if nothing else.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The server update fixed something to do with Mail services.... file was pulled, fixed and reissued.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Update is way zippier on my computer. And iTunes downloads blazing fast.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

As always the safe route is clone, test clone, then update. 

Update fouls something up simply revert to the back-up.


----------



## Dadi_oh (Nov 9, 2010)

Updated on 2 Macbook Pros, 3 Macbooks, and a Mac Mini. So far no issues whatsoever.

Still waiting to do my Hackintosh since it is my server and I don't want to break anything


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Seems like Image Capture will no longer capture a scan with my Canon scanner. It will give me an Overview, but when clicking Scan, it won't do a thing. Didn't have that problem with 10.5.5.

Update: I got it to work by switching to Text, where it scanned fine and then back to Black & White. Seems to work okay now.


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

my bluetooth crapped out.
imac 2.8 core i7
did the combo a second time and still no bluetooth...


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

is it recognized in system profiler?

i am having a weird issue that has popped up in the last few days. i think it might be related to 10.6.5, but im going to install it on a few more machines first to test. my 17" is the only one i have seen this on yet, but granted i havent been looking

i will post back when i know more so as not to sound like a loony should this be something else


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

I did the update again and still no luck. Read somewhere of a guy shutting down for a while and then rebooted with success.
I did it for 25-30min and was back up after that. Mine did not even detect any bluetooth module!!! Seems to be the update somehow caused the system to not recognize the module. Actually the bluetooth icon is greyed out again as I type? yet I can type which is weird? Theoretically I shouldn't be able to. Before when I clicked on the bluetooth icon it just said NA, but now it gives me the full options list.
Will keep you posted


----------



## Dog minder (Nov 6, 2010)

Just updated,no problems so far.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

No problems on my 27" iMac i5 2.66Ghz. I presume it uses the same BT hardware as the i7 one.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

SINC said:


> Just noticed since updating to 10.6.5 I can no longer print wirelessly to my HP printer from my MBP, nor can I connect to my MBP from my Mac Mini like I always could before. A real nuisance since I transfer a lot of material from the MBP to the Mini. Sigh, there's always something with an update.


Having the same issue with 3 Konica printers and other macs that I have on the network.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Updated on my Mac mini Core 2 Duo 2.53ghz. No issues whatsoever, it was a pretty smooth and kinda lengthy update.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Just noticed since updating to 10.6.5 I can no longer print wirelessly to my HP printer from my MBP, nor can I connect to my MBP from my Mac Mini like I always could before. A real nuisance since I transfer a lot of material from the MBP to the Mini. Sigh, there's always something with an update.





macpablodesigns said:


> Having the same issue with 3 Konica printers and other macs that I have on the network.


Aha! I shut down my DSL modem and my Extreme for 30 seconds, restarted and voila! All is back to normal. The update somehow only fubared the network temporarily and not the printer driver.


----------



## Balance686 (Nov 19, 2010)

I haven't been able to successfully download the combo update yet. I've tried this link every day since it came out on multiple macs and PC's and every time it is 203mb rather than 977mb. Anyone else experiencing this? I noticed some people on apple's board were having the same problem.

http://support.apple.com/downloads/DL1324/en_US/MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.5.dmg


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

SINC said:


> Aha! I shut down my DSL modem and my Extreme for 30 seconds, restarted and voila! All is back to normal. The update somehow only fubared the network temporarily and not the printer driver.


Glad to hear you fixed it! I transfer between my Mini, iMac and MacBook Air and I've had no 10.6.5 problems (nor with the printer connected and shared via my iMac).


----------

